# Pots and Pans



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in dire need of new pots and pans.  Currently I have a mix of a 15 year old set of Meyer cookware that are getting rather tired and some Johnson-Rose pots that I have gotten from the restaurant supply shop.  

I was at Costco a couple of weeks ago and I noticed that their own brand of cookware is very good. The pots and pans are nice and heavy (just they way I like them) with thick  bottoms.  They  looked better to me than the Lagostina pots that were selling for $50 more for the set.  (likely the name had something to do with that as the pots weren't that great I thought)

Has anyone here had experience with Kirkland (costco)  brand pots and pans?

As much as I'd love to buy All Clad it is just not in the budget, especially if we want to go to NYC at the end of the summer.

I'm seriously considering the costco pots and there is a trip there in my near future so any advice would be much appreciated

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Look at country of origin. If it's Brazil, it's probably re-badged Tramontina.. Tramontina makes very good disk based cookware and trip ply as well.

I like disk bottomed pots. Good performance and cost. I wouldn't throw out any tri clad pot though. I prefer tri ply skillets. Disk bases are still good, just the sides tend to overheat and scorch which can damage a sauce from fond. Saucepans, I'm kind of torn on. Probably starting to lean towards tri ply there as well though I don't own many in that style yet.

Walmart has some deals on Tramontina online. http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...nd=Find&ta=1&search_query=tramontina 10-piece The top one is all tri ply. The middle appears to be disk bottom. The bottom is non-stick aluminum.

Lastly, if you're looking at Induction, I've had better luck in compatibility with the disk based Tramontina though I have one tri ply skillet of theirs that works too.

Take a good strong magnet with you and stick it on the Kirkland's bases at Costco and see how well it sticks.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, Phatch!  I'd have never thought to take a magnet with me and test out the bases.  The first set of Tramontinas from walmart is what I am looking for.  I want to see them in person first but if walmart is the best price I'll order them online.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In their stores, Walmat has gone to a tri ply clad Better Homes and Garden brand. It's made in Brazil so I think it's rebadged Tramontina  but that's just a guess. It's not magnetic enough for induction in the few I tested. Looked well made though.

When they had the Tramontina in their stories, it was visually as well built as the All Clad I've seen and gets good scores in Cook's Illustrated testing. Reports are inconsistent on it's induction compatibility. More nos than yeses in what I've read on-line. I don't know why I typed Convection in my first respoonse. I meant induction. I'll edit that.

Good luck, let us know what you get and give us a review in the reviews section.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had to replace almost all my pots and pans since going to induction last summer.  I've become enamored of Le Creuset's tri-ply line.  They heat evenly and clean up very well.  Price is intermediate between Tramontina and All-Clad, but performance is better than either, IMHO.  I think anyone who is investing in pots today should make sure they're induction-compatible.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have noticed a difference in the products that Walmart carries in Canada as opposed to what the US stores carry, so I'm thinking to get my hands on a set of Tramontinas, I am going to have to go to either The Bay (very similar to JC Penney's) or Sears in order to see what they are like. In any case the magnet will becoming with me. (oh and if you see or hear in the news of a crazy lady who set off a bunch of shopping mall alarms in Canada while buying cookware.. uhm that will be me.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif)

Thanks for the info on LeCrueset.. I will definitely look at those as well.

I have been looking at cookware for a while and I did see the Gordon Ramsay line and while they seem like decent pans I think they are overpriced based on whose name is on the box. Same goes for the Rachael Ray line.. ok pots but overpriced for what they are.

I will definitely keep you guys posted as to what I decide and Phatch I will write a review for sure.


----------



## rebbacooks (May 25, 2013)

I have one of the tri-ply Tramontia 8" open fry pan. My husband used it and it stained completely up the sides and we can't get the stain off! Any ideas what he did wrong to make it stain ? He said he used a little butter and fryed dough to make naan for our dinner. The dough didn't stick but up the sides stained. How do we get the stain off? Love the pan.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Rebbacooks said:


> I have one of the tri-ply Tramontia 8" open fry pan. My husband used it and it stained completely up the sides and we can't get the stain off! Any ideas what he did wrong to make it stain ? He said he used a little butter and fryed dough to make naan for our dinner. The dough didn't stick but up the sides stained. How do we get the stain off? Love the pan.


He burn't the butter on the sides of the pan - too high of a flame / heat. Tell him to take his time next time, low to medium heat.

You'll have to use an abrasive to get the carbon off the pan. A good scotch-brite pad or some bar-keepers friend will do. (and a bunch of elbow grease... i'd make the offender do the work!  good luck.)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you really need to clean the color off? I think it adds _character_.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Iceman is quite correct - probably 90% of the pans in commercial kitchens have this patina on them.

It won't affect performance or results in any way, shape or form.

... maybe leave it as a reminder to not mess with your pans?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Stainless steel patina? No way. Not neccesary and very easy to clean.


----------



## rebbacooks (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. It cleaned up nicely with barkeepers helper and we're lowering the cooking temp. It's a really nice pan once its used properly! Lol. Live and learn!


----------



## rebbacooks (May 25, 2013)

Has anyone used the Tramontina Hard Anodized non-stick cookware? It has great reviews, but seems light? I need a few more pieces of cookware and love a good heavy, cheap, nonstick pan for easy care.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't find hard anodized that nonstick really.


----------

